# Double diamond 1935 Cycleplane



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2019)

I was gonna wait to post this until I had it stripped down and cleaned but am too excited not to post it. I didn’t know I wanted one of these until this popped up for sale a few days ago and knew I had to have it. Has the delta gangway horn, aerocycle rack, delta silver ray, torrington stems and i’ve found a tank for it. It needs help but shows lots of potential and will be restored CORRECTLY. I’m super stoked to have it and its even a Pennsylvania bike! Rides great too after a few minor adjustments. Here it is!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 17, 2019)

Congrats! Good looking ride!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Congrats! Good looking ride!




Thanks hopefully it’ll look even better once restored. Think i’m gonna go with maroon and black with white pins but haven’t decided if it’ll be a patina resto or not


----------



## dave429 (Aug 17, 2019)

Congratulations! Nice bike, I love it as it sits, but also look forward to the restore. It’s going to be a beauty!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 17, 2019)

John G04 said:


> ...I didn’t know I wanted one of these until this popped up for sale...



That's the only way I've ever gotten a deal on anything, hope you did with this 
Very nice, and with all the right accessories, too.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 17, 2019)

In case you need coke grips for this i have a set for sale...


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 17, 2019)

A true diamond in the rough. Great score, I see nothing but potential, good luck & have fun w/it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Sweet bike, love the look as she sits.  Congrats on the score.
Hammerhead


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice score. I didn't know I wanted one of these either until I got a text with a picture a couple of weeks ago! I will be going the full resto route on mine as all of the chrome was already done and I bought a restored saddle for it. As I've said before Schwinns are the easiest bikes to restore and also the hardest. Easiest because there are a lot of nice originals from which to draw reference to get it right. Hardest because there are a lot of nice original from which to draw reference and if you deviate or cut corners there are a 100 folks to tell you where the mistakes are! Good luck with your project I look forward to seeing how it turns out. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ok so I was thinking about painting this bike Maroon and black with white pins. Does anybody make or have 1935 schwinn cycleplane paint stencils to use for restoration. This is the bike I got the idea for the colors from.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ok update. As of now if looks like I may not have to repaint this bike. I put paint remover on it and took the black house paint off then I would lightly scrub it with steel wool, hoes it off, repeat. This is what i’ve gotten so far. I’m probably gonna have to repaint the fenders and guard though. The bike is black and ivory is red pins


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2019)

Since you have to do some painting anyway, might as well do just a little more.   .... 



This 36 C really kills me.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/


----------



## John G04 (Aug 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Since you have to do some painting anyway, might as well do just a little more.   .... View attachment 1048971
> 
> This 36 C really kills me.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/
> ...




True just a little worried about stencils on the frame as I haven’t been able to find any. That c model is amazing


----------



## John G04 (Aug 18, 2019)

Gonna get the fenders stripped tomorrow and primed this week hopefully along with the chainguard. Looking at the frame even if I cleaned every spec of housepaint off it’d be like a 3-4 out of 10 condition wise so the whole bikes getting a patina resto.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Does anyone make stencils for the dart type paint scheme? I’ve looked on ebay and haven’t been able to find any. I have a 38 motorbike that I maybe could take measurements of the paint to make some stencils for it but wasn’t sure if the 35 and 38 had the same decals. Any info helps thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 19, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I was gonna wait to post this until I had it stripped down and cleaned but am too excited not to post it. I didn’t know I wanted one of these until this popped up for sale a few days ago and knew I had to have it. Has the delta gangway horn, aerocycle rack, delta silver ray, torrington stems and i’ve found a tank for it. It needs help but shows lots of potential and will be restored CORRECTLY. I’m super stoked to have it and its even a Pennsylvania bike! Rides great too after a few minor adjustments. Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 1048600
> 
> ...



The Cycleplane gods have smiled on you John. Really nice old Schwinn!! Richard Holmes in Utah makes Schwinn stencils. He does post on ebay. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Since you mentioned doing it correctly--the problem I've seen with a lot of stencils is that they require you to paint the secondary color _first_ then apply the stencils and shoot the base color. A minor detail but certainly not correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Since you mentioned doing it correctly--the problem I've seen with a lot of stencils is that they require you to paint the secondary color _first_ then apply the stencils and shoot the base color. A minor detail but certainly not correct. V/r Shawn




So how would I do it correctly?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

John G04 said:


> So how would I do it correctly?




You need to paint the base color first. For example if you are going dark red/black you would first paint the frame and fenders dark red, mask it, and shoot the black. The way a lot of these masks are designed is reverse of that--requiring you to paint the black first and then the dark red. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ok sounds good, do you know if they make stencils to do it the right way or would I have to make some


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 19, 2019)

What a nice find!  Pretty cool that you were also able to acquire a tank for it too.  I look forward to seeing your progress and hope that you will post some pics of your effort along the way!


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Ok so I was thinking about painting this bike Maroon and black with white pins. Does anybody make or have 1935 schwinn cycleplane paint stencils to use for restoration. This is the bike I got the idea for the colors from.View attachment 1048764




Love these Motorbikes. My favorite color on these is the maroon or dark red , which ever is the real color call. Nice find. Look forward to your progress.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 19, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Ok sounds good, do you know if they make stencils to do it the right way or would I have to make some




The guy on eBay oldstuff4yousheepdog will make custom kits and also reverse versions of some graphics if you want to do the proper base color first/highlight color last as the factory did:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/oldstuff4yousheepdog/m.html?item=264409853440&hash=item3d900e2e00:g:crUAAOSwjfhczNKI&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Otherwise just use the stencil to make your own reverse masking using thin fine line tape.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> The guy on eBay oldstuff4yousheepdog will make custom kits and also reverse versions of some graphics if you want to do the proper base color first/highlight color last as the factory did:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/oldstuff4yousheepdog/m.html?item=264409853440&hash=item3d900e2e00:g:crUAAOSwjfhczNKI&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Otherwise just use the stencil to make your own reverse masking using thin fine line tape.




Awesome thanks just sent him a message!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 21, 2019)

Killer project you have going. Looks like it's going to be a mean looking ride.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks to @mr.cycleplane I got a tank, and a correct dropstand for it today in the mail, the final missing pieces!  He rushed it out in 2 day shipping so i’d have all the parts I need for trexlertown so I can show it, Thanks! Got the frame and fork all assembled tonight. Gonna get the fenders primed tomorrow along with the rack and then get it ready and riding. The next question though is about a paint match for schwinn maroon. I’m gonna paint it using a spray gun and not rattle can so the paint from vintageschwinn.com wouldn’t work. Here it is!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 25, 2019)

Looking good! 



I wanna see it with more parts!!!!!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 25, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Looking good! View attachment 1069469
> 
> I wanna see it with more parts!!!!!




Tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 25, 2019)

I am co-co for coco puffs about that oval Excelsior head plate-its awesome-so correct/so period!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2019)

Looking great. Keep us updated on your progress. Way cool bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 26, 2019)

Very cool. . Is the sprocket and crank correct for this bike or should it be a skipper tooth? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## frankster41 (Sep 26, 2019)

Is that a metal tank?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 26, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Is that a metal tank?




Yes tank is all metal right down to the door


----------



## John G04 (Sep 26, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very cool. . Is the sprocket and crank correct for this bike or should it be a skipper tooth? Thanks for sharing. Razin.




Yes correct sprocket, most cycleplanes weren’t skiptooth


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very cool. . Is the sprocket and crank correct for this bike or should it be a skipper tooth? Thanks for sharing. Razin.



1/2" pitch is correct for this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well its together... 

Fenders still need a lot of work dent wise but at least the fenders exist, the DD fenders are impossible to find! Will get better pics in the morning. Not perfect but a lot better than it was a few months ago!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Well its together...
> 
> Fenders still need a lot of work dent wise but at least the fenders exist, the DD fenders are impossible to find! Will get better pics in the morning. Not perfect but a lot better than it was a few months ago! View attachment 1070370
> 
> ...



Hey John, Looking good so far. What are thinking color wise? For my 2 cents worth, Maybe a two tone blue we the scrolls stencil would look really sweet. Good luck and keep us posted. Razin.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey John, Looking good so far. What are thinking color wise? For my 2 cents worth, Maybe a two tone blue we the scrolls stencil would look really sweet. Good luck and keep us posted. Razin.




Don’t think they had blue on blue back then but yea that’d look good. Gonna most likely do either silver and red or maroon and black with white pins.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2019)

So I found another...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

John G04 said:


> So I found another...View attachment 1070594



Hey John, Can i borrow your horse shoe??? So what did this one set you back? Nice find. SCORE  AGAIN!!! Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> The guy on eBay oldstuff4yousheepdog will make custom kits and also reverse versions of some graphics if you want to do the proper base color first/highlight color last as the factory did:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/oldstuff4yousheepdog/m.html?item=264409853440&hash=item3d900e2e00:g:crUAAOSwjfhczNKI&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Otherwise just use the stencil to make your own reverse masking using thin fine line tape.




I wish I'd known that before I made my own stencils for a dx a few years back.  That's one of the things I didn't like about the stencils for sale on ebay. Thanks very much for the information, it'll make it a lot easier in the future. Barry


----------

